

Lies, Damn Lies, and the Number of Sexual Partners - adamx
http://in-theory.blogspot.com/2007/08/lies-damn-lies-and-number-of-sexual.html

======
daniel-cussen
This just proves what everyone knew all along...unless there truly are a few
super-prostitutes that make the median go up to 7 for men.

~~~
lkozma
A _few_ people at either extreme wouldn't make the _median_ go anywhere,
that's the whole idea of using median instead of arithmetic mean. Probably
this explains the difference between genders: say three women have 1,5 and 9
partners, while three men have 0,0 and 15 partners, the means are 5 in both
cases, but the medians 5 vs. 0.

------
plusbryan
shouldnt this be on reddit. and not here?

